# bait shop near Rocky River



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

Does anybody know where to get bait near the Rocky? We haven't been up there in 4 or 5 years, and finally are making it up tomorrow, but need some bait n tackle.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if you come up I 71 get off at west 25 and head north for about a mile and on the right will be stinks bait on w 25 and meyer ave. then go another mile north and catch I:90 west to rocky river.


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

Sounds good, thank you sir, its 430 am, getting ready to head up to the Rock.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Man u guys get up early!


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

I normally go to the Rodmaker's Shop in Strongsville. It's a little out of the way, but they have an outstanding selection and seem to know their stuff about the conditions of the river and where to go.

Only drawback is their hours. I don't think they open until 10 and are closed on Sundays.


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah, we tried to go to Stinks, but they weren't open yet. That place is in the hood, we even saw a drug deal go down, and a prostitute tried to come over and talk to us, AT 8:30 in the morning!

Oh well, we found some egg sacks at a carryout just west of the river, and maggots at Dicks sporting goods, but spent all day on the river and didn't catch a thing. Saw alot of fish caught though. We just don't really know what we're doing.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

well it was not far out of your way and you got to experience some of clevelands finest. you have to use the good eggs from rodmakers shop or craigs at erie outfitters in avon . all other store baught eggs do not work as bait.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

ReRobb said:


> Yeah, we tried to go to Stinks, but they weren't open yet. That place is in the hood, we even saw a drug deal go down, and a prostitute tried to come over and talk to us, AT 8:30 in the morning!
> 
> Oh well, we found some egg sacks at a carryout just west of the river, and maggots at Dicks sporting goods, but spent all day on the river and didn't catch a thing. Saw alot of fish caught though. We just don't really know what we're doing.


All day and no fish? You should of went back and picked up some drugs and a prostitute!

Stinks is a nice baitshop and the location isn't that bad...


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Try FRANKS w 110 n berea rd,I think he is still open.You can try the POINT deli bevstore,on colubia rd just north of cedar pt rd park entrance.She carries fresh bait if you need.


----------

